# Latest Minecraft on FreeBSD?



## veryuniquename (Feb 6, 2021)

I am wondering if there is some "official unofficial" minecraft setup for FreeBSD (game NOT server)? I've read lots of threads and from my understanding the issue mainly exists in the fact that lwjgl-3 does not exist for FreeBSD but I have seen github repos like this been linked: lwjgl3-freebsd-port. 

I have also seen a github repo specifically about updating lwjgl 3 specifically for minecraft on freebsd, meaning it is not a port for lwjgl 3 for freebsd but it makes it work on this OS: johalun/lwjgl3-port.

I am wondering if these are legit, in that they do not contain any backdoor, virus, etc. These are rather big and complex libraries so the fact that somebody "ported" an entire library to FreeBSD seems rather BS, especially specifically for Minecraft. Anyone tried these or managed to do a virus free install and run of latest minecraft?


----------



## phalange (Feb 6, 2021)

I explored this in August last year Thread 76618, but it was more than lwjgl3 giving me trouble. I run the server in FreeBSD fine, but the client (aka the "game") became more work than it was worth at the time. I also tried Linux compat and running a LInux VM but the former didn't work and the latter was unusable. Wine was also not working at that time.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 6, 2021)

veryuniquename said:


> I have also seen a github repo specifically about updating lwjgl 3 specifically for minecraft on freebsd, meaning it is not a port for lwjgl 3 for freebsd but it makes it work on this OS: johalun/lwjgl3-port.
> 
> I am wondering if these are legit, in that they do not contain any backdoor, virus, etc. These are rather big and complex libraries so the fact that somebody "ported" an entire library to FreeBSD seems rather BS, especially specifically for Minecraft. Anyone tried these or managed to do a virus free install and run of latest minecraft?


These libs aren't that big and that complex. Anyway, this a well known FreeBSD contributor and he isn't interested in stealing your Minecraft account.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 6, 2021)

phalange said:


> I also tried Linux compat and running a LInux VM but the former didn't work


https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=253021#c4 ?


----------



## veryuniquename (Feb 7, 2021)

shkhln said:


> These libs aren't that big and that complex. Anyway, this a well known FreeBSD contributor and he isn't interested in stealing your Minecraft account.


I am not afraid of my Minecraft account being stolen haha. I am uncomfortable with running "non official" code in general. One could probably argue that hackers tend to target bigger targets, aka "official" code publishers and companies more than some random minecraft github patch but then again I am just being precautious by asking for some low tier vouches.

Also "These libs aren't that big and that complex.",
herokuapp
Total lines
Text: 224143
Java: 959990
C: 151103

Meaning a bit over 1.3 million lines of code. Yes there are enormous projects out there but 1.3M is still 1.3M lines of code and almost 2K contributors. Are you saying that it is within reason to view a github repo that supposedly cloned 1.3M lines of code, went through it all to fix SPECIFICALLY those for a 3D voxel game? That is a lot of knowledge within this library, Java, C, game graphics and Minecraft. Possible? Sure I have seen some really messed up time sinks of programming achievements. However it is still very much reasonable to be sceptic and the red light alert to glow "Too good to be true." Low-key toxic post, big ego.


----------



## phalange (Feb 7, 2021)

veryuniquename said:


> I am not afraid of my Minecraft account haha. I am uncomfortable with running "non official" code in general. One could probably argue that hackers tend to target bigger targets, aka "official" code publishers and companies more than some random minecraft github patch but then again I am just being precautious by asking for some low tier vouches.


Mate, if you're asking if you can play Minecraft on FreeBSD, the short answer is no. If you're asking if you can trust open source software, the short answer is yes.

You have more to fear of the proprietary code inside Minecraft than from FreeBSD developers. You do realize Microsoft owns Mojang?


----------



## shkhln (Feb 8, 2021)

veryuniquename said:


> Are you saying that it is within reason to view a github repo that supposedly cloned 1.3M lines of code, went through it all to fix SPECIFICALLY those for a 3D voxel game?


You don't need to fix all of it, it's a couple of thousands lines of platform-specific glue code at worst, mostly shared with Linux. The rest of the code just doesn't matter.



veryuniquename said:


> Low-key toxic post, big ego.


Have you looked in a mirror lately?


----------



## shkhln (Feb 8, 2021)

Actually, for curious and suspicious people GitHub has a "compare" link: https://github.com/LWJGL-CI/lwjgl3/compare/master...johalun:freebsd-3.1.6.


----------



## veryuniquename (Feb 8, 2021)

shkhln said:


> You don't need to fix all of it, it's a couple of thousands lines of platform-specific glue code at worst, mostly shared with Linux. The rest of the code just doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> Have you looked in a mirror lately?


The link shows that there is only a couple of lines that differs. Then if it is just "a couple of thousands lines" to change, maybe not that much difference, is there not a lwjgl3 for freebsd? Seems weird. Anyways, to not digess to much: does anybody else have anything to add about getting the latest minecraft game to work on FreeBSD?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 8, 2021)

phalange said:


> Wine was also not working at that time.


It was working with wine but seems to be now broken again. I have to look over there that again for fun ^^


----------



## shkhln (Feb 8, 2021)

veryuniquename said:


> The link shows that there is only a couple of lines that differs. Then if it is just "a couple of thousands lines" to change, maybe not that much difference, is there not a lwjgl3 for freebsd? Seems weird.


The Ports Collection is not designed to deal with the self-updating applications (Minecraft + launcher) with bundled precompiled dependencies. This is pretty much a nightmare scenario for every port maintainer, so nobody wants to touch it. The LWJGL upstream isn't particularly interested in providing FreeBSD binaries either, as far as I can tell. If somebody does CI setup for LWJGL, then maybe it would happen.



veryuniquename said:


> Anyways, to not digess to much: does anybody else have anything to add about getting the latest minecraft game to work on FreeBSD?


You can try the Linuxulator + Oracle JVM route with the workaround described in the bug tracker (linked earlier in this thread).


----------



## phalange (Feb 8, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> It was working with wine but seems to be now broken again. I have to look over there that again for fun ^^


That's right, wine support was abandoned because there is a Linux version of the Minecraft Launcher, aka the "client" or "game" so no point to working on wine support.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 8, 2021)

phalange said:


> That's right, wine support was abandoned because there is a Linux version of the Minecraft Launcher, aka the "client" or "game" so no point to working on wine support.



Got it working again but needs several starts to get a working state.

Also multiplayer dont work.


----------



## veryuniquename (Feb 12, 2021)

shkhln said:


> The Ports Collection is not designed to deal with the self-updating applications (Minecraft + launcher) with bundled precompiled dependencies. This is pretty much a nightmare scenario for every port maintainer, so nobody wants to touch it. The LWJGL upstream isn't particularly interested in providing FreeBSD binaries either, as far as I can tell. If somebody does CI setup for LWJGL, then maybe it would happen.
> 
> 
> You can try the Linuxulator + Oracle JVM route with the workaround described in the bug tracker (linked earlier in this thread).


I was looking around at the link you had in your text and saw somebody had set up a lwjgl-cl github repo. Someone commented on that and wrote they got MC working perfectly. I am wondering if you know how to compile LWJGL or install it onto the system? The tutorial mentions a useless "install builder" and how to use the library in an IDE but nothing on installing it yourself...

Edit: Looking around some more I found the changed "build.xml" and tried to build lwjgl3 with "ant" but I got to this point:

```
Buildfile: /usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/build.xml

init:
    [mkdir] Created dir: /usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/bin
    [mkdir] Created dir: /usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/bin/classes/ant
[javac: Custom Ant Tasks] Compiling 2 source files to /usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/bin/classes/ant
[javac: Custom Ant Tasks] warning: [options] bootstrap class path not set in conjunction with -source 8
[javac: Custom Ant Tasks] 1 warning

check-dependencies:
  [kotlinc] /usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/bin/libs/kotlinc/build.txt doesn't exist

update-dependencies:
    [mkdir] Created dir: /usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/bin/libs
    [mkdir] Created dir: /usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/bin/libs/java

-lib-download:
    [mkdir] Created dir: /usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/bin/libs/java/openjfx11

BUILD FAILED
/usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/build.xml:46: The following error occurred while executing this line:
/usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/update-dependencies.xml:47: The following error occurred while executing this line:
/usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/update-dependencies.xml:55: The following error occurred while executing this line:
/usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/update-dependencies.xml:93: The following error occurred while executing this line:
/usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/config/build-definitions.xml:329: The following error occurred while executing this line:
/usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/config/build-definitions.xml:313: The following error occurred while executing this line:
/usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/config/build-definitions.xml:314: Can't get https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2/org/openjfx/javafx-base/11.0.2/javafx-base-11.0.2-${platform.openjfx}.jar to /usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/bin/libs/java/openjfx11/javafx-base.jar

Total time: 3 seconds
```

Also I first got an error at build line:13 because it could not register what "platform" was so I wrote "linux". I am guessing it is the same error here. Any suggestions?


----------



## veryuniquename (Feb 12, 2021)

I managed to compile parts of the LWJGL3 library but I am at a complete stop now:

```
DriftUtil.java:8: error: cannot find symbol
[javac: driftfx]     public static PGFont getFont(Font font) {
[javac: driftfx]                                  ^
[javac: driftfx]   symbol:   class Font
[javac: driftfx]   location: class DriftUtil
[javac: driftfx] 100 errors
[javac: driftfx] 1 warning


BUILD FAILED
/usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/build.xml:473: The following error occurred while executing this line:
/usr/home/username/Gitclones/lwjgl3/build.xml:412: Compile failed; see the compiler error output for details.
```

I managed to get past the previous errors by carefully replacing parameters with their correct name, e.g "linux". I found out what the name was by copying the links and checking what all the names of all the files in the folder the compiler was trying to download from and changing it accordingly.

Edit:

The further I get the worse the errors are. I found out the error above is because my Java does not have JavaFX. I installed it using pkg but I have over 100 other errors, each and every one related to deprecated java libraries according to stackoverflow. How can other people have compiled this? The libraries are ancient news....


```
[javac: driftfx] import com.sun.prism.Texture;
[javac: driftfx]                     ^
[javac: driftfx] 100 errors
[javac: driftfx] 1 warning
```


----------



## graemeg (Oct 8, 2021)

I have just used this repository for lwjgl3 and followed the README instructions. I can now run any versions of Minecraft, even the lastest 1.17.1 version under my FreeBSD 12.2.


----------

